# Waiting on a DTP



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Evening all - nearly a SAGE newbie here!









After reading as much as I could find and watching videos, pushed the button on my first proper machine away from stove top/ nespresso today. DTP from Lakeland at just under £250.00 but waiting on stock. Had a few chats with various outlets and Lakeland could not confirm that the price would stay at £250.00 unless ordered for home delivery and added to their system as a back order; so did just that!

Had some great advice from a local Roaster - HasBean; and decided the SAGE would enable me to learn with a decent level of features. Want to understand and play around with whilst I gain knowledge. Also - will enable me to move away from the Nespresso and sell it as soon as I can deliver an OK espresso. Ready to use time was a big factor over other manual single boiler units. DTP made sense but will possibly buy an old Classic in future?

Grinder/ Scales next thing to find and research begins as soon as machine arrives! Will use pre-ground for a time.

If theres anything I need to watch for with the DTP, please leave a comment. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello and welcome.

Congrats on your order. I think you'll be very happy with it after a little bit of practice. Do you have any plans to add a grinder to the mix? That will really boost the quality of your coffee if you grind fresh.

You mention a classic in the future? Would this be to replace the DTP as an upgrade? I have had both at the same time, and definitely feel like the sage was the better of the two. Those funds would be better invested in a grinder IMO


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you Sir!

The Classic was on my list alongside a Silvia. Lusted after a La Pavoni Euro Piccola but that can wait! If I ever get there! Got bored of Nespresso and the stove top is great but should be better!

On hunt for a grinder and researching now.

Also been reading lots of DTP posts and keep landing on things you have done!







With PID on board from the box, there must be more mods for the DTP? Will be watching your posts!







The Mazzer you pimped is stunning! Have a mate thats a semi-pro airbrush artist and you've got me thinking! Powder coating older machines and cleaning and refurb may be the way forward as the grinders on the market appear away from my price range at moment? Maybe? Looked at the Sage Grinders but fancy something a bit different - Mignon looks the ticket but will have to see!

Its time to divert cash away from building road bikes and into coffee for a while!

What other mods are worthwhile on the DTP?

The classic is/ would have been/ will be a project - I understand that its a great machine but may be too far away from my goal at the moment. Would have bought then changed bits/ PC the body etc. Now know that the DTP is easy route to cut teeth on and see what happens. The warm up time and learning curve pushed it to one side.

Now waiting! Should be shipping by 3rd January. Scales/ timer are the next things but I'll do that through work! Helps when you buy and sell test equipment and know a few suppliers specialising in things!







Then its knock box or platform for a grinder and a table to keep all off the counter and enable me to wheel the machine around the house! My issue - I get obsessed! 10 hours of polishing my titanium road frame this week made me realise!

K


----------



## JoshW (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm currently waiting on a DTP that I purchased used. Was considering a Gaggia Classic but read the DTP has some of the desired mods already as standard. What is the generally recommended entry level grinder - from reading around here lots recommend the Mazzer SJ, or on the manual side...the OE Pharos?

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ooh an airbrushed mazzer would be awesome! Get it done haha.

The mods I've done so far are...

3-way valve mod

Fitted some down light leds

Naked pf

Adjusted the OPV

Added a gauge

Added a dimmer type affair to control pump pressure

IMS baskets and shower screens

Also working on a secret project that may or may not benefit the machine lol

Most of these have voided the warranty so if it goes bang then I'm on my own, but it's coping so far.

Ahh don't talk to me about bikes. My two are in the loft while I'm sorting out new garage/workshop so it's rather depressing


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

You will enjoy the machine when you get it. I ordered one from JL on boxing day and picked it up yesterday. Have had a Nespresso for a few years but spent most of last year using an Aeropress which I really enjoy. The DTP produces very good espresso with not too much effort. I weigh the beans and grind them on my Wilfa Svart (finest setting). This is really a filter coffee grinder but it will do for now whilst I mull over the grinder question too. I have a Rhinowares hand grinder but it's laborious and when I put it on the finest setting, I didn't get any coffee. I have been using the unpressurized double basket with about 18g coffee.


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Have to admit that this forum is pretty great for advice and friendliness. Objective opinions aplenty and all gratefully received.

JoshW - agreed. Grinders are a minefield. Am considering the Mignon but have to sell the Nespresso first and local roaster has offered to use a finer setting should I struggle with espresso on their standard offering. The classic shouts 1970s and even though some reviews kick it, I like the look but want a smooth early experience. Need coffee pre-work so warm up time is paramount. The PID will give a standardised temperature so expecting repeatability. Check joey24dirt thread on his SJ. Pretty stunning IMHO!

Joey24dirt - star! Airbrushing could be great but his motto is - you can never have enough skulls or demon clowns!! He also works on a basic idea and delivers his interpretation! Great artist! Have you added threads for your mods? Will have to look back through. As for warranty - it's a journey me thinks but if the mods work and the delivery is good, when it goes bang you can say you had fun on the way!! Or - delete all your posts on here and push off the work surface claiming accidental damage and claim! DISCLAIMER - I never condone falsifying insurance claims and have never claimed on a contents policy but in the pursuit of happiness, I may consider!!







. Will be looking at mods with mine - if it causes an issue, I'll implement the cycling rule of n+1 where n is the number of machines you currently own!! Bikes - my passion and my downfall! If you fancy buying a used Pinarello Dogma 2 frame let me know!! (Joke!)

sheepareonfire1903 - the nespresso is a great tool and idea but it's all too controlled. Pods are now cheaper and consistency is the game but is that really coffee? Try the Wacaco Minipresso NS - has one for Christmas - it's pretty great at manually preparing a pod espresso on the fly if you have a flask of HW! Looked at the Wilda Svart and read reviews as it's the right cash. Used grinders aplenty on fleabay but all huge! Have limited space so need something smaller. Had a look at the Sage offering but, there are plenty of machines with a seemingly better ability? I'm new to this so if you do decide on a new unit, will be good to hear thought process. Scales is a need to - will sort them next week. Fingers crossed I can inbox a DTP mid-late next week?!?

K


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha no more bikes for me. I had about 6 at one point so had to slim down when my boys were born. I was big into downhill with road for fitness.

The mods I have covered in the owners club but some of the big ones I have done separate threads..... I think . If you want any help just drop me an inbox


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Have some downtime tomorrow so will have a wee gander! Will definitely be making a list of things I would like to attempt! Like the meCoffee control as seen on classics and Silvias; not sure if it could or would work on a DTP

though? Looks an interesting idea! Downhill - never understood driving to the top of a hill and then falling off it on 2 wheels! Did XC - full sus then geared single speed and moved onto road. Now doing 60-100 a week most weeks and at moment in me kitchen on a trainer! Won't ride in this weather after breaking my elbow earlier in the year!! I also moved onto road to save time when boy was young. Now he's 19 it's no bother!









Thanks for the help sir!!

K


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think you can discount the wilfa svart. By all accounts it's a great grinder in it's field but was never designed for espresso & doesn't really go fine enough.


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Think you can discount the wilfa svart. By all accounts it's a great grinder in it's field but was never designed for espresso & doesn't really go fine enough.


Would agree with this. I can get okay results from the Wilfa but no fine tuning and inconsistent for espresso. I am planning on getting an espresso only grinder. Wilfa is great for a quick Aeropress or V60 though.


----------

